# Neue CPU - PC startet neu ohne jegliche Meldung



## Muchel (13. März 2010)

Hi 
ich weis so ein thread besteht schon aber dennoch

folgendes ich habe mir vor ca 1 monat einige teile neu gekauft Neue Graka Board cpu und netzteil

zur zeit habe ich 
Motherboard 	Asus M4N72-E  
Grafikkarte	        ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series  (1024 MB)
CPU Typ	DualCore AMD Athlon II X2 250, 2967 MHz (15 x 198)
4 gb corsair speicher
750 watt netzteil

temperaturen liegen beim zocken 

cpu 43°
Ram 39°

da ich ein leidenschaftlicher zocker bin spiel ich zu zeit aion und andere online games es läuft 2-3 std gut aber dann geht laufwerk aus und pc startet neu ohne jegliche fehlermeldung
da ich noch einen alten cpu da hab der mit dem board kompatibel is hab ich den ausprobiert und läuft tadelos temp. cpu 53° ram 39°.
daher hab ich den pc einfach mal weggebracht und die vom service konnten auch nix finden hab ihnen des problem geschildert (da hab ich auch den cpu gekauft den neuen)
weis natürlich nicht genau was die getestet haben man weiß ja nie.

ich hoffe ich find hier eine antwort ich weiß nimmer weiter.

vielleicht hiflt es abstürtze passieren nur beim online games C&C, aion, supcom 2 wenn ich offline zock ist mir des noch nicht aufgefallen.


mfg


----------



## chmee (13. März 2010)

Erstmal geht es darum, herauszufinden, wer den Absturz auslöst. Es könnte die CPU sein. Mainboard-Bios aktualisiert? Es könnte aber auch der Netzwerkchip auf dem Board sein, PCI-Netzwerkkarte testweise einbauen? Es könnte die Grafikkarte sein, die mit einer schnelleren CPU auch mehr zu Futtern bekommt. Es könnte natürlich auch das RAM sein, welches bei höherer Taktung und ein bissel Wärme oder falschen Zugriffen instabil wird. Zu guter Letzt könnte auch das Mainboard an sich verantwortlich sein, weil die Northbridge oder Spannungswandler unzureichend gekühlt sind.

Was Du überprüfen kannst:

(1) In der Systemsteuerung->Verwaltung->*Ereignisanzeige* nachschauen, ob da etwas zum Zeitpunkt des Absturzes steht.
(2) Einen Langzeittest machen mit zB Prime oder Intel Burn Test.
(3) Netzwerk stressen, indem Du zB 30GB von einem Rechner auf einen anderen kopierst (damit im Netzwerk einfach mal ne Stunde Vollpower-Datenfluß entsteht)
(4) RAM-Test. 's könnte sein, dass Dein neues Board mit den älteren Rams nicht sauber klarkommt. Im Handbuch nach RAM-Empfehlungen schauen.
(5) GraKa-Test. Irgendeine Demo laufen lassen.

Sry, muß leider weiter, deswegen keine Application-Links.

Aber zB:
http://www.tomshardware.de/foren/243817-7-asus-m4n72-friert - S-ATA problematisch?

mfg chmee


----------

